# Solved: Looking for Mac Antivirus Other Than Norton



## ep-p-two (May 5, 2013)

I am looking for a free antivirus for an iMac 11,2. 
Or, a reasonably priced program - just not Norton, which I do not like and which has just expired on this inherited computer. What I was hoping for was something equivalent to MSE for Windows.


----------



## mawood1231 (Sep 10, 2004)

I use IAntivirus. It's free and seems to do well.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Sophos offers a free home version too: http://www.sophos.com/en-us/products/free-tools/sophos-antivirus-for-mac-home-edition.aspx


----------



## ep-p-two (May 5, 2013)

I have tried both and they are both ok, however, I find myself almost always going back to Win 7 on the iMac, where I use MSES - just too used to the old familiar.


----------



## ZachFryTech (Dec 13, 2013)

Hello, I see you are looking for some Anti-Virus software. There is some great Software out on the Internet that can help your problems with Viruses, Trojans, Disk Clean up...etc. MacKeeper is a great Program that allows you to do all that of that and much more! You aren't going to find the best of the best for free at this moment in time. At a low cost of $10 a YEAR, this software will save your life. Have any questions? Don't fret! There is 24/7 customer support that can help with any question you have on your Mac. With a simple message, you will be on live chat with an Agent. Having trouble understanding what to do, or not real tech friendly? That's fine too! You can simply download a free application that allows the Agent to safely control your computer for a limited time and fix your problem! Trust me this is great Software and you will not regret it.

Website: http://mackeeper.zeobit.com/ or Click HERE

For 24/7 Support go here: http://mackeeper.zeobit.com/contact or Click HERE

For the Software go here: http://mackeeper.zeobit.com/download2.x or Click HERE

Hopefully this helped!

-Zach Fry


----------



## railvictoria (Dec 30, 2013)

Good Evening,

I was in Apple yesterday and had a great chat to a few of the staff that I know very well, they were telling me that with OS X you really do not need anti virus software. This is because OS X has its own built in software. They do say though that if you have had files copied from other macs or other computers that you do not trust, it can help to have Iantivirus. I do use on my mac avg link scanner, this is very helpful for telling me when I am visiting a bad link.

Hope I have helped


----------



## nickscott818 (Feb 10, 2014)

I really don't like the Mackeeper. It is bit annoying. Try using the Kaspersky antivirus which is one of hte best.


----------

